# Does anyone use Dermoline Medicated Horse Shampoo?



## happihorse (3 August 2010)

I have used this for some time and usually give my horse a thorough, all-over bath once a week and then a quick wash off most days after work.

I have just bought a new 5 litre bottle and gave my horse a really thorough, all-over bath in it for the first time in it on Sunday.  

One Monday morning, I noticed that he started to come up in little lumps all over his next, back and rump area.  They are only about 0.5cm across but there is so many of them.  They don't have a head and are not generally sore to touch but his skin is very hot.

The ones on his neck seem to be going but the ones further back seem to be getting worse!

The only other things that might have caused it are a) fly bites (but I doubt it as they have never affected him like that before), b) somthing he has rolled in (but not likely as the lumps are all over him and on both sides) or c) protein lumps (which I doubt because he isn't having much grass or hard feed and only gets a medium to low protein haylage).

Any ideas?


----------



## spaniel (4 August 2010)

Did you use the Dermoline neat or diluted as per instructions and did you ensure absolute rinsing off?

Could be anyhting to be honest,  sounds like a nettle rash/allergy.

I use dermoline and havent had this reaction.


----------



## ischa (4 August 2010)

i have used it , and never had a problem  maybe a reaction to it


----------



## happihorse (4 August 2010)

Thank you both for your replies.

I have checked today and it is actually the insecticide one.

I soaked the horse first and then applied the shampoo neat and massaged it into the coat.  I did leave it on for a while and then rinsed it very thoroughly.  I think it is okay to use neat because it is intended for lice treatment but perhaps it was a bit too strong, left on too long and / or not rinsed enough.

I think I will just use it diluted in the future!


----------



## Boysy (4 August 2010)

It is their strongest one and some sensitive skins can react to it if left on too long, i use it but dilute it in a bucket first and sponge on, tend to use it beginning of summer and before clipping to get deep down clean.


----------



## tikino (5 August 2010)

it is possibly been to consantrated and cause and allergic reaction i would dilute it for future uses


----------



## anuvb (5 August 2010)

I've used this shamppo for years and never had a problem. As others have said really - you need to dilute it before putting it on and I would think this is what has caused the allergic reaction.

But I'd be wary about using it once a week as you can make horses sensitive to medicated shampoos overtime.  If you really need to bath as frequently then I think I'd be using something more gentle.


----------



## happihorse (5 August 2010)

Thanks for all your comments - I think I will do a test patch with it diluted before using it again and see what happens.  Also, I think the idea of using something more delicate everyday is probably a wise idea.


----------



## EAST KENT (7 August 2010)

And it is a super duper dog shampoo as well,kills insects,lovely fresh appley smell..great stuff,used it for years.


----------

